# Kelm Hargunth



## Bluèangel (15. Dezember 2006)

Kelm Hargunth in Teldrassil exestiert nicht. iss das nen datenbankfehler oder sieht man den nur wenn man der horde angehört? hab auch nen screeny falls erwünnscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (15. Dezember 2006)

Bluèangel schrieb:


> Kelm Hargunth in Teldrassil exestiert nicht. iss das nen datenbankfehler oder sieht man den nur wenn man der horde angehört? hab auch nen screeny falls erwünnscht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kelm Hargunth <--- Siehe hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluèangel (17. Dezember 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Kelm Hargunth <--- Siehe hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wegen dem link war ich ja auch da. aber nix von dem kerl zu sehen, auser wasser und felsen nix zu sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (17. Dezember 2006)

Bluèangel schrieb:


> Wegen dem link war ich ja auch da. aber nix von dem kerl zu sehen, auser wasser und felsen nix zu sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab da mal nach geschaut,
das wo der auf der Karte markiert ist.
Ist es ausserhalb des Gebiets,
wo man nur schwimmend hin kommen kann.

Und der war nirgends zu finden,
vom Quellsee an bis ausserhalb des gebiets.

Und da ich Horde spiele,
kann ich dir da leider nicht weiter helfen,
da kannste nur noch auf einen netten Ally hoffen, der Dir weiter hilft.


----------



## Nalumis (18. Dezember 2006)

Der Typ ist nur für die Horde zuständig, und da stimmt die Angabe im Brachland. Der Punkt in Teldrassil ist der ganz normale Fehleintrag, den es bei fast jedem Mob gibt.


----------



## Roran (19. Dezember 2006)

Nalumis schrieb:


> Der Typ ist nur für die Horde zuständig, und da stimmt die Angabe im Brachland. Der Punkt in Teldrassil ist der ganz normale Fehleintrag, den es bei fast jedem Mob gibt.


Stimmt.
Ich hab mal nen Bild von dem gemacht, er ist ein ORC.


----------

